# K9 Show Stopper Canadian Source?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have seen it sold at the dog shows here in BC but I haven't been to a show in ages! Try www.needsndesires.com They sell a lot of show stuff and you can order on-line.
Maybe Ash will see this thread and be able to help too.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I just checked Needs n Desires - they don't have it. I did find a business card from Busydog Ventures and they do have it. www.busydogventures.com They are in Langley, BC and you can order on-line, but maybe they can direct you to a distributor in Calgary too.

Good luck.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Beaushel for bumping it up earlier, and thanks DustyRd for the link.

I looked at the site and could not find that product, but will be keeping it in my favorites just in case I need something special.. and they accept paypal .


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I order mine from Copperhollow enterprises - if you look on canuck dogs she always has a banner down the sides of pages. Great service too!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderful find DustyRd! Thank you so much! I'm now searching the site in hopes I can just find it in Calgary but at least I've got a place I can order it now. Thanks again for your invaluable help.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool, now I can comparison shop  thanks peeps


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I can reccomend CopperHollow as well. Karin is the sweetest and goes out of her way to ensure I have my ShowStopper products. She is the best!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Where are you located? I carry most of the products also (PuppyGold, ShowStopper, Young At Heart).

Cheers
Rob


----------

